# The Avengers



## soliloquy (May 22, 2011)

yeah, i know, its a whole year in advance...but does anyone know who the bad guy is?

in the comics and the shows, they, at times had the hulk as the enemy. but then again, they also had hulk as the good guy too. 

when he was bad, it was very hard for anyone to beat him. but when he was good, no one bothered getting in his way...

also, the cast shows that loki would be back in the avengers, perhaps he's playing the villain, or maybe a sidekick to a villain. i never saw loki too powerful to be a problem for any of the avengers. and even if loki does summon the ice giants, thor can easily destroy em (not sure what captain america can do), and same goes for hulk and iron man. 

Thor (the movie) did say that their universe is divided into 9 sections. asgard being one of them, the ice titan world being the second one, and earth being a third. could the main villain be from the remaining 6 worlds?


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 11, 2011)

super fantastic bump! 

Marvel's The Avengers - Movie Trailers - iTunes


now with super fantastic trailer! 


GO GO GO


----------



## celticelk (Oct 11, 2011)

WIN

(And in reply to the OP, I think the idea here is Loki + Skrull invasion as the bad guys.)


----------



## Xaios (Oct 11, 2011)

Tony Stark's answer to Steve Rogers' question was just awesome. 

Will definitely be seeing it.


----------



## The Munk (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Explorer (Oct 12, 2011)

I can live with their replacing Uma Thurman as Emma Peel...







...with Scarlett Johanson.






But they've got to get someone as epic as Sean Connery as Sir August de Wynter from that last Avengers movie.


----------



## Rock4ever (Oct 12, 2011)

The newly released trailer sucks IMO.

Besides Loki, I don't know what villains are in it, but I bet they're related to all of the good guys in some fashion.

Avengers will suck if it was done like the X-men series where the action events have each character do a signature move. I'm sure they'll find a way to distract me with eye candy though


----------



## Isan (Oct 12, 2011)

skrull = bad guy


----------



## Explorer (Oct 13, 2011)

I refuse to believe they'd go with Skrulls.


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 17, 2011)

I thought the trailer looked badass, and I didnt know Loki was that powerful. Maybe he isnt and they are playing it up, I dont know. I never read the comics so the movies are all I have. I will definitely anticipate this movie.


----------



## BASSMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

i think the bad guy is thors brother loki not shor but looks that way from the previews of the avengers and he was at the end of captain america looking at that box of power thing that the red skull had . would be my gess


----------



## MFB (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, it's been confirmed that Loki (Thor's brother) will be one of the villains and the Tesseract cube will make another appearance. I think there was also a mention of Skrull being in it, which would mean this could be leading to a "Secret Wars" film which would be kickass if done right.


----------

